# which bit to use?



## Ruthtom111 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi
Could any one help me with which bit to use to trim dowm some disks of pine I am trying to make into pole fittings for a wordrobe. I have tryed to use a jig saw in a bench to cut the disks into 4 inch rounds, but blade always wounders out. I have cut them roughly and with the ade of a hardboard template am trying to smooth of the disks freehand on my router table. I have been using a trimming bit with a bearing, but it seems to rip in places, its 12.5 mm dia, should it be smaller? the timber is 20mm pine.
I am a new be to this so would aprecate any advice.

Regards
Paul


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Paul,
If you look at my bad drawing it will show you where your problem exists.
I assume you have a router table!
The bit is spinning in a counter clockwise direction.
The grain is running across the work piece.
On page 1 of the drawing at points 1 and 3 you can route without tear out, however at points 2 and 4 the bit will be tearing into the end grain and this is where you get the ripping you talk about.
You can route 1 and 3 with the template on top of the work piece and a bottom bearing bit in your router without tear out then flip the work piece over as shown on the top of page 2 and route 2 and 4 with a top bearing bit in your router, the template will be on the bottom. This works great if you have two routers set up, one with top bearing and the other with bottom bearing bit so you can keep going without changing bits.

If you have a bit like MLCS #5513 or #8813(they have a top bearing and bottom bearing MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits) then you can use one router. Set the bit so the top bearing is just above the table so your template will ride on the top bearing, with template down route 2 and 4 then flip the work piece and use a riser the right thickness to rise the template to the bottom bearing, route 1 and 3. Move the template to a new work piece and repeat the process.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a butt in post 
Here's great little video

MLCS Katana Flush Trim / Pattern Routing - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm576bsYPps&NR=1&feature=fvwp

===


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*That's what I ment ... good videos*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a butt in post
> Here's great little video
> ...


Great videos! They are probably easier to understand than my drawings!

Thanks for the butt in,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

MLCS has 27 videos on youtube most are great videos  and a great way to show others how to do things..

mlcs2007's Channel - YouTube

Just a note I did copy one of the jigs in the videos, I made my own pocket hole jig for the router table and the hand router just for kicks. ..

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/9660-jeff-pocket-hole.html

========



MEBCWD said:


> Great videos! They are probably easier to understand than my drawings!
> 
> Thanks for the butt in,
> Mike


----------



## Ruthtom111 (Jan 12, 2012)

A very big thank you to all for there advice, just spent a great everning waching the vidios, will spen the next few days in my shed trying to make some of the helpful things shown.

Regards
Paul


----------

